# Weaves & Teeters



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Was going through some fairly recent videos and rediscovered this one. The teeter stuff is pretty lousy (which is why I made the TipAssist- which has been AWESOME) but I'm very happy with the weaving! I was also particularly happy with the video editing on this one.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The weaving is super! It's great how next video showed how the TipAssist sure improved the dog's performance on the teeter.


----------

